# My Meecies (pic heavy)



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Guess I should introduce my mice, now that I have introduced myself 

We'll start with Yxo (yeek-so), my very first mouse. Yxo is the mouse that started it all; I rescued her at one week old (couldn't let that cutie be fed to a snake) and hand raised her on goat's milk. I also took in her brother, but he didn't make it. She was the sweetest mouse I ever had, she thought she was human. She'd come with me everywhere, on my shoulder. She died at almost four months old, due to a huge tumor in her throat. She was my little angel.

























The PEW above is Daisy, Yxo's snuggle buddy. Daisy is still with us, she's our dominant girl in the colony.

This is Abigail. She was a shy little sweetheart. She passed away not too long ago from a bacterial infection of the GI tract.









This is Sputnik and Pavlov(longhaired one). Pavlov died at a young age for unknown reasons, but Sputnik is still with us and is quite healthy.









This is Jupiter, Abigail's sister. She's a busy little girl.









This is Jack, she's the mom of one of our bucks, Apollo.









This is Apollo, he's quite the little character. He has no fear of people (or anything) whatsoever, but he is only handleable if he feels like it, haha. I can scoop him up, but he just jumps out, unless he stepped onto my hand on his own terms. He doesn't hold still for anything, so taking his picture is a pain. 









This is Skittles, she is a sweet little girl. She is Sputnik's sister. She's currently raising a litter of six.









































And I thought this picture was just too cute, even though Skittles' head didn't make it into the photo


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

You have a very beautiful family of mice


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done on hand rearing, I've heard its incredibly hard work and usually not with much success.


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you  My mice are my pride and joy.


----------

